# stündlicher wechsel von stylesheets



## john doe (14. Jul 2006)

hallöchen@alle

ich habe ein problem:
ich suche ein script, mit dem es möglich ist, einen wechsel der stylesheets nach der aktuellen uhrzeit zu realisieren.
so soll z.b. 

von 
0-6 uhr: style_1.css
6-12 uhr: style_2.css
12-18 uhr: style_3.css
19-24 uhr: style_4.css

als externes stylesheet in meine html eingebunden werden. das ganze muss unbedingt mit java-script funktionieren, da der server meiner homepage kein php unterstützt.

vielen dank schon mal im vorraus...


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jul 2006)

Java != JavaScript


----------



## Gast (28. Aug 2006)

Du musst den Tag schreiben, wo du das Style-sheet importierst. Lass aber den Dateinamen leer. Dann schreib eine Funktion in der du die Zeit überprüfst. dann musst du mit dem dom auf den Tag zugreifen, und je nachdem, welche Zeit es ist, musst du das richtige Style-sheet wählen.


----------

